# evaporation issue



## rainysparadigm (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

I have a 45 gallon aquarium that came with a 45 gallon lid but it was old and didnt sit right. So i bought a strip light which fits, and had home depot cut a piece of glass to fit underneath the light. The glass goes as far as it can before hitting the filter. This leaves about a 2 or 3 inch gap all along the back. I notice this tank has a serious evaporation issue that none of my other tanks have had. I assume its because of this opening as I tend to use full hoods on my tanks. What can I do about it? I really dont want to invest in a full hood now after investing in the strip light and glass. I dont have the means to cut a more fitted glass piece. But this evaporation is bad.

Help

Thanks

//


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I have the same problem but with a full hood, crank the temperature down about 2 degrees and the evaporation should start slowing down. Instead of using the glass you could return it and buy a full hood from petsmart and that will also help with the evaporation...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

How much is evaporating (inches) and in what amount of time? All my tanks are open top tanks and I have evaporation, but I don't consider it serious.  Could just be difference of opinion though.

And you're sure its not leaking anywhere?

What is your tank temperature?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You can get a strip of plastic that is meant to slide onto glass. I am not sure how to describe this but would suggest that you go to a fish store that sells glass covers. Ask if you can see one of their kits and the strip I am talking about is in there. I have 2 tanks with glass covers and with both I use that strip for the remaining gap. Once you know what it is I bet you can get it from a hardware store for relatively cheap. 

I found one of the glass canopy's at Dr's and smith. It can be hard to see the piece I am talking about but it is across the top of the picture provided. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...matchallpartial&Ntk=All&N=2004&Ntt=glass&Np=1

Hope that helps!


----------



## rainysparadigm (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome ideas guys - thanks.

Actually now that its mentioned, it may very well be the water temp. I have to double check exactly what it is but tonight when I was looking at the tank I noticed the water was really warm.

I loose about half the tank in 2 weeks. There's no leaks, no water anywhere and the seals all look solid. So I dont think its a leak. I had also filled it with cold water when i first bought it and let it sit for two days before draining it out and filling it with the dechlorinated water, just to check for leaks.

I have seen those kits before, I think I'm going to have a piece cut just for the rest of it around the filter - that wont look bad since its all clear and also turn it down a bit. 

Hopefully that'll help. Thanks!!

//R


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Half the tank in 2 weeks? Wow....thats definitely serious. :chair: Seriously, like I said, my tanks are all open top (no cover at all) and I lose about an inch at the most every week. Even my small tanks. Your tank must be really warm! I honestly don't think that covering that extra 2-3" gap will make all that difference. Turn the temp down to the 80s (if no fish) or even the upper 70s. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can buy just the strip for the back. Also the hinge and handle to make your own lids. http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/pro...rce=googlebase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=211813
In the meantime, keep the tank full and use saran wrap (will fall in after a few weeks).


----------

